# Steamer 'Tweed'



## Strath101 (Aug 13, 2008)

A letter received from a relative explains what happened to William Anderson 1846 -1880 and it says he was the Second Captain of the English steamer ‘Tweed’, whose route was Cardiff to Rouen, surely this would be mate or first officer or did they have second captains in those days.
The story goes the second captain William Anderson caught his right leg in a moving anchor chain and was taken to hospital in Le Havre where the leg was amputated. He died the day after the operation on 25 Nov 1880 and was buried in Rouen.
Can anybody expand on that or give further info on the ship.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I doubt very much if anyone can expand on that particular incident, but you never know.

There were a few vessels around in that timescale with the name TWEED
I suggest it's 
TWEED O/N 63579 built Deptford 1870 1304 grt.

If I am correct her crew agreement and maybe her logbook for 1880 are in piece BT99/1278 in the National Archive. 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...6&CATID=3175229&SearchInit=4&CATREF=bt99/1278
The logbook should tell you details of his demise.
Also look in BT159

I find it doubtful that a *Captain* caught his foot in an anchor chain but again you never know.
Roger


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

"Second Captain" could be a literal translation of, "deuxiem kapitan", in French; meaning, "Mate or First Officer", today.


----------

